# How???



## FAY (Mar 10, 2011)

Just discovered these guys in the pit this morning. How are we going to catch them??
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x430/FAY1954/P1010580.jpg
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x430/FAY1954/P1010584.jpg
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x430/FAY1954/P1010582.jpg


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't know Fay, can't help there.. just wondering why do you want to catch them though?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 10, 2011)

just leave them in there? they are quite cute!


----------



## hornet (Mar 10, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> just wondering why do you want to catch them though?


 
many reasons, often so they can be sold off or to prevent them being eaten by other animals in the pit or to prevent the elements knocking them off


----------



## Smithers (Mar 10, 2011)

If you do want to catch them,...a fishing rod with light line make a slip knot on the end and slowly slowly lower over their head and lift rod to snare. had success doing this when we were kids down the river when the fishing got really slow. All were released btw


----------



## saximus (Mar 10, 2011)

How about the old buried bucket trick? Might catch some of the current residents as well but it's a non-lethal trapping method at least


----------



## dossy (Mar 10, 2011)

easy, send out the kids, they are great at getting them


----------



## Kyro (Mar 10, 2011)

Know any little boys that love lizards Fay? When my teenage boys were little they were quite clever at catching things that didn't want to be caught

beat me dossy


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 10, 2011)

get a bucket. with a hole big enough for them to get into in the side.but others wont fit put the food in and keep watching??


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 10, 2011)

saximus said:


> How about the old buried bucket trick? Might catch some of the current residents as well but it's a non-lethal trapping method at least



Sounds like a good idea to me, might take a while but an easy option. What sort of skink are they?


----------



## FAY (Mar 10, 2011)

We have enough Land Mullets , so we will want to sell these. Plus the fact we like to keep babies inside so they are safe.
Yeah, might employ a couple of kids. lol


----------



## kupper (Mar 10, 2011)

Just make sure the kids don't like grabbing tails

I think a pitfall trap would be a better idea


----------



## Necromanced (Mar 10, 2011)

Get a pint glass and a bit of paper. Put the glass over the lizard, slide the paper under.
Result.


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 10, 2011)

All I can say is good luck catching them, I have a hard enough time catching mine and they are inside. When I had to catch my female out of the pit we had a bucket dug into the ground watched her go in and we dug around it, closed the entrance hole and got in underneath it and grabbed her.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 10, 2011)

lol yeh i think the employing kids sounds like a good idea kids r always good at catching things P.s Nice pit bet your reps are very happy


----------



## FAY (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, low and behold, I caught three of them.They must of just been born and aren't real street wise yet. Can't see anymore just now. May have some more in the morning. Not sure how many they have.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha nice, how did you end up catching them?


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 11, 2011)

FAY said:


> Well, low and behold, I caught three of them.They must of just been born and aren't real street wise yet. Can't see anymore just now. Ma have some more in the morning. Not sure how many they have.



They have between 2 to 8 babies, depending how old the parents are, mine dropped 7 about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Sel (Mar 11, 2011)

nawwww land mullet babies!


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 11, 2011)

cleobhp said:


> They have between 2 to 8 babies, depending how old the parents are, mine dropped 7 about 5 weeks ago.


 
Lol sorry Fay I understand what you were saying now, too early in the morning, if the parents have dropped before, there should be more than 3, I would go looking in the hidey holes you have in there and try and trap them.


----------



## FAY (Mar 11, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Haha nice, how did you end up catching them?



hehehe I may be an old broad, but I am quick on my feet LOL

We have had these Land Mullets forever and a day lol not bred before to my knowledge.
We bought some youngens at the Hawkesbury Show last year but they are still inside.


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 11, 2011)

that pit is awesome!


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 11, 2011)

Use a pit fall trap with a bucket thats how I use to.


----------

